# [ALSA] udev fait "peter" le son

## nevro

Bonjour,

depuis que j'ai bidouiller un peu pour que udev monter mes peripheriques automatiquements,mon son ne marche plus,plus exactement le probleme viendrait de là lors d'un alsaconf :

```
 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: load_state:1250: Cannot find soundcard '0'...

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                              [ ok ]Setting default volumes...

```

j'ai lu plusieurs post sur ce forum et essayer les solutions proposées,mais aucune ne marche,c'est a dire :

- repasser a udev stable(70)

- udevrstart

- reeinstaller un noyau tout neuf (au cas ou)

mais là,je ne sais plus quoi faire,avez vous dez idées.??  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## coco-loco

Si tu fais un lsmod, les modules pour ta carte son correspondent-ils bien avec ta carte?

Si oui, essaye avec la commande alsaconf

Exécute aussi dmesg afin de voir les messages d'erreur

Si le problème persiste, poste les résultats des commandes lsmod et lshw -class multimedia

----------

## nevro

jviens de trouver !!

le probleme venait d'une regle udev que je viens d'ajouter ;mais là se pose une autre question,pourquoi?

j'ai ajouter cette regle dans /etc/udev/rules.d/ :

```
#hdd externe partition 1 : 200 go

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0000:00:02.0", SYSFS{start}=="63",

SYSFS{vendor}=="Maxtor 6", SYSFS{serial}=="LING",

 KERNEL="sd??", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="hdd_externe1"

#hdd externe partition 2 : 90 go

BUS="usb", SYSFS{serial}="0000:00:02.0", SYSFS{start}=="402637095", SYSFS{serial}=="LING", SYSFS{vendor}=="Maxtor 6", KERNEL="sd??", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="hdd_externe2"

```

des que la deuxieme regle est decommenté comme là,mon son ne marche plus,en fait mon probleme était a la base : je viens d'acheter un HDD 300 Go,en disque dur externe,mais j'ai appris par surprise qu'on ne pouvait faire qu'une partition au maximum de taille 200 go en FAT32,donc j'ai dû faire 2 partitions,reconnu par contre sur le meme emplacement,logique,donc comment ajouter mes deux partitions via udev?

----------

## yoyo

Amha, udev devait s'emméler les pinceaux avec les deux KERNEL="sd??".

Essaie avec KERNEL="sd?1" pour la première partition et KERNEL="sd?2" pour la seconde (si ce sont deux partitions primaires, sinon mets les numéros correspondant).

Tes règles me semblent bien complexes ... J'ai également un hdd externe et voici ma règle udev :

```
BUS="scsi",SYSFS{vendor}="SAMSUNG", SYSFS{model} ="MP0603H", KERNEL="sd?1", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="hdd_ext"
```

Tu remarqueras qu'il est sur le bus "scsi" et pas "usb".

----------

## marvin rouge

Tu n'as pas besoin de 2 règles udev pour les deux partitions, tu peux te débrouiller pour que la numérotation soit automatique. Exemple pour mon disque externe Maxtor, que je branche soit en USB soit en FireWire (ieee1394):

```
BUS="ieee1394", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model_name_kv}="OneTouch", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="maxtor%n"

BUS="usb", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{serial}="Y430E9CE    ", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="maxtor%n"
```

Ce qu'il faut noter, c'est le %n à la fin du SYMLINK: *man udev wrote:*   

> %n, $number
> 
>               The kernel number for this device. For example, 'sda3' has kernel number of '3'

 

Quand je connecte mon disque, il me crée les devices avec les numéros:

```
ls -l /dev/maxtor*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 jan  9 09:42 /dev/maxtor -> sdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 jan  9 09:42 /dev/maxtor1 -> sdc1

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 jan  9 09:42 /dev/maxtor2 -> sdc2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 jan  9 09:42 /dev/maxtor3 -> sdc3
```

+

----------

## nevro

ca marche merci beaucoup    :Razz: 

derniere chose si possible, mes partitions sont montés automatiquement dans /media/

mais faut il un script special pour mettre une icone sur le bureau.Je vois à peu pres comment il faudrait faire en bash,mais je sais pas comment le system l'executerait a chaque plug de peripherique.N'existe pas un systeme qui fait l'opération tout seul?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *nevro wrote:*   

> ca marche merci beaucoup   
> 
> derniere chose si possible, mes partitions sont montés automatiquement dans /media/
> 
> mais faut il un script special pour mettre une icone sur le bureau.Je vois à peu pres comment il faudrait faire en bash,mais je sais pas comment le system l'executerait a chaque plug de peripherique.N'existe pas un systeme qui fait l'opération tout seul?

 Ca c'est géré par ton WM/DE: avec KDE, ou Gnome, ça doit être possible. Avec Fvwm ça va être un peu plus dur.

Donc il faut que tu voies les outils dont tu disposes en fonction de ton WM/DE. (sous entendu zubtil: il nous faut plus d'infos)

+

----------

## nevro

je suis sous gnome,mais je vois pas ou configurer cela,je vais jeter un oeil a Gconf,mais j'ai un doute

----------

## yoyo

Il faut que tu actives le USEflag "hal".

Regarde dans le Guide de configuration de GNOME ou le Gnome 2.12 Upgrade Guide si tu as installé cette version.

À noter que l'utilisation de "fam" est dépréciée au profit de "gamin" (je ne me souviens plus à partir de quelle version de noyau mais si tu as un 2.6.14 aucun problème).

Mes 0.02 cents.

----------

## truc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Tu remarqueras qu'il est sur le bus "scsi" et pas "usb".

 

Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais cela peut-être soit scsi soit usb selon les informations "affichées/testées" dans les regles udev (cette doc à l'appui)  (tout en sachant qu'on ne doit pas mixer des info provenant de la partie scsi et de la partie usb

----------

## yoyo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Corrigez moi si je me trompe, mais cela peut-être soit scsi soit usb selon les informations "affichées/testées" dans les regles udev (cette doc à l'appui)  (tout en sachant qu'on ne doit pas mixer des info provenant de la partie scsi et de la partie usb

 Tu ne  te trompes pas.  :Wink: 

Ma remarque était là juste pour qu'il vérifie au cas où il fasse/ait fait des modifs sans contrôler ce paramètre (d'où mix des infos possible).

Enjoy !

----------

